# Exoreptiles.com



## exoreptiles (Mar 13, 2008)

We’re Exoreptiles.com, an experienced live reptile’s exporter from Malaysia.
We are supplying more than 140 species of *HIGH QUALITY snakes, lizards, amphibians and arthropods* from Malaysia, and all at reasonable price!!
We do emphasis on quality after transaction.
Please do contact us for further information.

E-mail : [email protected] 
Website : Home


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

So you take them from the wild ???????????????????????/


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

bowie1125 said:


> So you take them from the wild ???????????????????????/


obviously: victory:


----------



## exoreptiles (Mar 13, 2008)

Yup..
All of the reptiles in our store are in good conditions and high quality..
Pls feel free to view our website and send enquiry to our e-mail for more info..


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

do you have any other customers in the uk, we can talk to


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

on your site could you add common names too lol tis confusing :whistling2:

also i dont see price's?? oo and are you based in england


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

weelad said:


> on your site could you add common names too lol tis confusing :whistling2:


not if you know what your looking for:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> not if you know what your looking for:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


:Na_Na_Na_Na: i dont know any latin names accept natrix natrix "sp" cos thats simple to remember lol


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

:Na_Na_Na_Na:Better start:Na_Na_Na_Na: learning then:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na:Better start:Na_Na_Na_Na: learning then:Na_Na_Na_Na:


nullus :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## exoreptiles (Mar 13, 2008)

weelad said:


> on your site could you add common names too lol tis confusing :whistling2:
> 
> also i dont see price's?? oo and are you based in england


If you are interested, you can send us an enquiry with your address or country to our mail box.. Thx~


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Dont do WCs, unfair on the animal.

only time i see it as ok is for breading programs, to *HELP *the species.

just my opinion


----------



## exoreptiles (Mar 13, 2008)

We do breed the animals too, but need some time.... Thx for your opinion: victory:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

nothing wrong with harvesting animals from the wild as long as it's sustainable. i've had many, many wild caughts that flourished. good stuff.


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

hmm seems interesting, if only they were delivered to my door rather than going to get them from an airport!!


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice list of amphibians 
Yes sustainability is the only way to save the ecosystems these animals live, its got to be worth saving to people who live in the area for them to save it, and if a frog is there, and they make a few pence out of collecting them, or loose a whole forest, then i know what id choose.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

totally agree on the save a frog and all that, it is the fact that with no mater how much money and time you put in you can never totally replicate the habitat they have come from....

still i wonder how many of mine brought as CBs are actually WC?

O and exoreptiles thanks for not caning me for my opinion, thats what usualy happens!


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

I don't agree with WC if there are already the same species being bred in captivity. 

I breed spiders, but i don't buy WC stock in them either. All of my frogs are CB.


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Becky said:


> I don't agree with WC if there are already the same species being bred in captivity.
> 
> I breed spiders, but i don't buy WC stock in them either. All of my frogs are CB.


And where do you think your CB's originaly came from lol?


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

knighty said:


> Dont do WCs, unfair on the animal.
> 
> only time i see it as ok is for breading programs, to *HELP *the species.
> 
> just my opinion


i'm currently trying to get export and import licenses to do breeding programs with uroplatus(leaftailed geckos) and strophurus especialy strophurus ciliaris(northern spiny tailed gecko). just be waiting another week for for my next reply to come through now. will be other snakes and more geckos and lizards etc that i will be breeding to. when i think i've made started to hatch plenty i'll then start doing trades etc with other breeders


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

paulibabes said:


> i'm currently trying to get export and import licenses to do breeding programs with uroplatus(leaftailed geckos) and strophurus especialy strophurus ciliaris(northern spiny tailed gecko). just be waiting another week for for my next reply to come through now. will be other snakes and more geckos and lizards etc that i will be breeding to. when i think i've made started to hatch plenty i'll then start doing trades etc with other breeders


why get WC leaf tails, when you can get CB ones?
p.s i didnt think you could get WC anymore.. as they are appendix II


----------

